# VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run?



## turbo bunny (Dec 9, 2000)

I am building a 2.9L 9:1 compression 12v VR6 motor using forged 9:1 compression pistons. What headgasket do you guys recommend I run? I would prefer to run an all metal gasket like the MK4 VR6 gasket, but don't want to increase the compression too much. Any suggestions? Will running the mk4 gasket with 9:1 compression pistons increase my compression enough to worry?
thanks....Trever


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (turbo bunny)*

c2 makes a stock compression metal gasket, consisting of a split mk4 gasket and a small spacer to retain your original compression. I have this in my car with 9:1 pistons as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbo bunny (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (leebro61)*

Thanks for the headsup. Any idea what the actual compression ratio will be if I run the mk4 metal gasket with 9:1 pistons? I'm all about running the right parts, but $175 (C2) vs around $50-60 for mk4 metal.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (turbo bunny)*

You would be at about 9.5:1 (+/- of course). http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6 nitrous (sweden) (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (leebro61)*

je 9.0:1 pistons ,oringed block with stock gasket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (turbo bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo bunny* »_Thanks for the headsup. Any idea what the actual compression ratio will be if I run the mk4 metal gasket with 9:1 pistons? I'm all about running the right parts, but $175 (C2) vs around $50-60 for mk4 metal.

We actually are about to release HOLIDAY pricing on gaskets.....

9:1 SS spacer:$199
8.5:1 SS spacer: $199
All metal gasket: $149
2.0L ABA gasket: $149
Chris
C2


----------



## turbo bunny (Dec 9, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (C2Motorsports)*

Very cool. When will the holiday pricing be in effect?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Low Compression Pistons, What head gasket to run? (turbo bunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo bunny* »_Very cool. When will the holiday pricing be in effect?


HOLIDAY SPECIAL starts Dec 1st......
chris
C2


----------



## oppressed (Sep 18, 2005)

depends on how much boost your running
i run the MK4 headgasket 18psi no problems
save your money IMO


----------



## HotredVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (oppressed)*

how much boost does the 8.5:1 gasket hold?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_how much boost does the 8.5:1 gasket hold?

We have customers that have successfully run our 8.5:1 SS spacer upwards of 25psi without leaks. 
Our spacer will more than adequately handle your boost needs up to 20 psi., oh yeah, and they are on sale for: $199 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
C2


----------



## AlwaysInBoost (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: (HotredVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HotredVR* »_how much boost does the 8.5:1 gasket hold?

I'm running the eurospec 8.5:1 gasket with no problems what so ever. This is the same one people have run 30+psi on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

